#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  Distillation equipment in the oil refining industry

## panos

Here you can download a classical article by J. W. Packie (1940)  :Wink: 




<a href="**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 1940.pdf</a><br />See More: Distillation equipment in the oil refining industry

----------


## HenrryWilson

There are so many equipments in the oil refining Industry.The former Soviet republics, Saudi Arabia, and China are among the world's other leading oil producers. Their petroleum is sent to the United States for refining. While the United States possesses little of the world's petroleum supply.It is one of the world's leading refiners. It is also the world's heaviest consumer of oil.
Follow The Link:lincenergy.us

----------


## suhairi

Thank a lot my friend

----------


## asif

thanks

----------


## suhairi

Thank a lot

----------


## riyad70

It is one of the most important articles in this field. It's like Kern book for heat transfer.

Do you have Watkins articles for crude distillation ?

----------


## panos

I have the article "How to Design Crude Distillation Towers" by R.N. Watkins, which I have uploaded to ifile.it with the following link : 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## AlgerianRrefiner

Thank you so much indeed. my friend

----------


## albasmala

thanks for all

----------


## pigkyjoy

thank you very much

----------


## 02164

Thanks for the precious literatures.
I never dreamt i would be able to find the paper by J.W.Packie in 1940.

Thanks again.

----------


## feune111962

Thanks

----------


## aragorn

thanks

See More: Distillation equipment in the oil refining industry

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks

----------


## spartan

Can someone help to upload the article by Packie elsewhere. I am unable to download this file. Thanks

----------


## mkhurram79

> Here you can download a classical article by J. W. Packie (1940) 
> 
> 
> <a href="**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 1940.pdf</a><br />



thanks a lot.

----------


## Petrorafo

Thanks man!

----------


## Paldex

Thankyou friend

----------


## onomeanthony

dear friend,

the link is deleted.. pls upload again..

thanx in advance..

----------


## mahaer

Please upload the articles again. These r precious articles. Thanks in advance.

----------


## mirro

repost pls

----------


## finiteinjustice

Plz. re-upload the classic article by J. W. Packie (1940)......unable to download the file from current links....

Thanks in advance...
"J"

----------


## jacksp

Please repost the article by Packie, thanks....

----------


## jacksp

Please help, repost the article...thanks...

----------


## jacksp

Please share the article.....thanks...

See More: Distillation equipment in the oil refining industry

----------


## jacksp

Please share the article...Thanks...

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## os12

The link is deleted.
Pls upload again.

Thanks in advance

----------


## panos

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## panos

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## panos

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## panos

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## panos

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## panos

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## panos

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## panos

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## panos

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Distillation equipment in the oil refining industry

----------


## panos

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## panos

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## panos

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## panos

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## panos

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## panos

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## panos

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## panos

I know that this is not the best way nor it is easy to gather all pages together, image by image, but at least, I hope, being given as jpeg type images, they will never be deleted again from here, since in this way of posting files, external links with limited time sharing availability are not involved.
Sorry for any inconvenience, in any case !!!
Panos

----------


## arsalz100

thnks dear gud job

----------

